# Men: How many of you like to go down on a woman



## jewelz (Apr 11, 2010)

I was noticing... are there any Sensing types that like to go down on women? 

Seems like the INFP's and ENFP's are very well represented.. very nice gentleman!


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> What's the best way for a man to perform oral sex on a woman?


Let me do it. =)


----------



## CristianLuca (Mar 22, 2010)

jewelz said:


> I was noticing... are there any Sensing types that like to go down on women?
> 
> Seems like the INFP's and ENFP's are very well represented.. very nice gentleman!


I would say that ENFP is the greatest gentleman generally speaking , I mean just check Zan out


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

jewelz said:


> I was noticing... are there any Sensing types that like to go down on women?
> 
> Seems like the INFP's and ENFP's are very well represented.. very nice gentleman!


I"ve had a sensor go down on me. They are very trainable. :happy:


----------



## Cobicobe (Jul 11, 2010)

G0dzuki said:


> Let me do it. =)


0.o...........................


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

jewelz said:


> I was noticing... are there any Sensing types that like to go down on women?
> 
> Seems like the INFP's and ENFP's are very well represented.. very nice gentleman!


Nevermind the one that started the thread.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

Sure! It's great fun, gets them really well in the mood so they are ready for the next step, or not - it can be a goal in itself. Very intimate, too - almost as intimate as kissing. Plus, it's a lovely feeling to be so close to a woman's pleasure center if she comes, it's really easy to pick up from the muscles.

So far, I haven't had a single lady who didn't really love it, or didn't want it almost every time as foreplay.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

G0dzuki said:


> ME! I love doing it. Very good way to turn the heat up during foreplay. Especially if she grabs my hair while I'm doing it, or even better, forces me to.


WOW, that is so fucking hot!


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> Men? Meh, I'll answer anyway.
> 
> If she's clean and not very hairy...I also hate stubble but...it's a pain being hairless everytime one has sexy time, if you love someone you make them feel good and that itself should be a turn on for anyone.
> 
> ...


You so got off on writing this. I bet you just finished jacking off :tongue:

So I figured thats why I get the little licks once in a while... come on be a man! haha


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

CristianLuca said:


> I would say that ENFP is the greatest gentleman generally speaking , I mean just check Zan out
> 
> YouTube - Zan Perrion - Body Language 1/3 - Eye Contact Secrets



Men that are more giving and care more about their partners satisfaction... like enfjs and infps might be more interested in it because they are prone to want to please. I could see ENFPs doing it as part of their "performance". And sensors in my experience are a bit freakier, not sure why, maybe do it more for themselves...

My sister is an ESFP and I know they are supposed to be (and she is!) most promiscuous of the types. Not that just because you give oral you are automatically a freak or promiscuous at all. And my boyfriend who is an ESTJ, who is supposed to be all traditional and boring, is FAR from it in bed. 

Hmmm what a thought to ponder. :mellow:


----------



## Hammerhand (Jul 24, 2010)

On the "which type is more willing/more prone to", i guess Nf's in general are more interested, just a guess and my 'limited, personal experience'. Which means, that it was the first thing i went for on my first night:tongue:

And on topic: If all the stars align (Smell, taste, hairyness) you will have a hard time getting me to stop!:crazy:


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> Coincidentally I was thinking about this today, so maybe this is the appropirate forum to ask.
> 
> Do men prefer:
> Trimmed or shaven? If yes to shaven, does the stubble hurt or bother you?
> ...


Personally I like waxed. I can imagine the cringing.

Both of my last two partners were waxers and both said it was a sweet pain like tounging the cut in your mouth kind of pain. I tried to wax for one of them and holy f#$% ther was nothing sweet about it apart from the smile on her face.
mmmm yes a smooooth runway to land your tongue on:tongue:. Stubble not so goodfully pelted is ok too:wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

noosabar said:


> Personally I like waxed. I can imagine the cringing.
> 
> Both of my last two partners were waxers and both said it was a sweet pain like tounging the cut in your mouth kind of pain. I tried to wax for one of them and holy f#$% ther was nothing sweet about it apart from the smile on her face.
> mmmm yes a smooooth runway to land your tongue on:tongue:. Stubble not so goodfully pelted is ok too:wink:


Yes, this is the reason why I prefer waxing as opposed to shaving. Stubble is nasty, unless it's on a guy's face. That's hot and feels so good against the bareness. I also get very turned on after a waxing. WAY turned on. Waxing hurts like hell at first but the more you get it done, the easier and more relaxed you feel. My girl waxer and I can have all kinds of convos now while she is down there conducting business. Lol. 

On another note, I've come to the conclusion recently that the reason I can't get over 2 of my ex boyfriends is because of their amazing oral talent. I really thought it was love. But maybe that is what love is to me? Or at least how I would like it expressed. :happy:


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

Erm, this is a real question that actually involves thought?

Answer: Duh


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I've never done anything sexual with someone else, but I think I would like to do so. If I was in a relationship with a woman, I would be happy to please her orally.


For some reason I've always thought you were a chick...

Yes, I love going down on women.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> On another note, I've come to the conclusion recently that the reason I can't get over 2 of my ex boyfriends is because of their amazing oral *talent*. I really thought it was love. But maybe that is what love is to me? Or at least how I would like it expressed. :happy:


Yes, these are the kinds of thoughts that linger the most I think.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Aleksei said:


> For some reason I've always thought you were a chick...
> 
> Yes, I love going down on women.


Biologically I'm male, but in regards to my gender identity it's very complex.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

> Do men prefer:
> Trimmed or shaven? If yes to shaven, does the stubble hurt or bother you?
> Washed right before or sometime before? Or is what I heard about our natural odours actually a turn on?
> Would you like to get verbal feedback on what to do, how you are doing and what we like any time or during or after?


Indifferent. You are between the hairy bits. A bit of stubble is all you feel anyway on your cheeks.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Eating pussy has to be one of the greatest things in the world! Sometimes, I'd prefer it to sex.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

I do, if the smell becomes an issue I just don't stay down long, but trimmed is nice, shaved looks "too young" imo, but non-shaved or trimmed is fine just might take me longer to navigate haha...


----------



## Jazibelle (Sep 3, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> YouTube - Robin WIlliams....the ending of all endings


OMG! LMFAO!

good info :
















I personaly love my smell and how I taste. :blushed:


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

^wow those videos are very informative got a pen and paper and took notes^


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't get enough of it. I prefer trimmed but to quote Hank Moody I like a little hair so I feel like I am with an adult.


----------



## Snowguard (May 21, 2010)

Addressing the original question and avoid anything in between, By the Forest Moon of Endor, YESSSSS!!!!

I thought about it before I ever considered doing other things, and have never been told I'm 'doing things wrong' yet. I even had a friend who really didn't care for it, but let me have a go, and was presently surprised. Of course, I'm very happy to admit that I fuck all about eating out pussy, and am happy to learn more. Guys who are keen to learn - get a lesbian friend! She's got a better idea than you ever will.

If hair is getting discussed, I've only ever been through the jungles, and some very heavy jungles at that. I'd like to have someone shaved once, just to see if I appreciate her work, and whether she appreciates mine.


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

While I do think there are general principles, I would be wary of using tips from one person and applying techniques to another. I have always left relationships feeling I was quite the cunning linquist but for each new sexual relationship I had to start the learning process all over again as there are no two women that are exactly alike from my experience. The best advice from the video above (thanks Jazibelle!) is communication - understanding what each one likes and dislikes is such a meaningful and intimate bond.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't like sharing too much about my sex life....BUT this is my favorite thing to do. I can seriously do it all day. Apparently I'm a natural at it too.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Damn... hot thread :blushed:


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Some women leave you with a bad taste in your mouth, some don't. That's just how it is.


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

I heard rumors that pineapple juice, and cherries gives it sweeter taste but I'm not sure the validity of it. How fun would that research be? :blushed: I also heard it best to avoid garlic, onions, and asparagus. Can anyone can validate any truth to this claim?


----------



## Jazibelle (Sep 3, 2010)

I think not, you need to have a special diet for a few days/weeks to realy see the diference.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Really hot.. Admittedly I get turned on reading some of the posts:blushed:


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

BassClef said:


> I heard rumors that pineapple juice, and cherries gives it sweeter taste but I'm not sure the validity of it. How fun would that research be? :blushed: I also heard it best to avoid garlic, onions, and asparagus. Can anyone can validate any truth to this claim?


Not so much the specifics as it is the overall diet. But yeah, if she's real healthy, eats healthy, works out, and she drinks a lot of pineapple juice, she would taste like pineapple, kid you not.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I taste like peaches and honey. :happy:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Going down on a woman is fun for both partners. I would find it peculiar if a partner did *not* enjoy it. Not only is it good and healthy foreplay but sometimes one or neither partner gets off during the main event. All options should always be available in assuring mutual satisfaction.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Pineapple juice also works for guys as well, and on a side note, I like honey, not so much peaches but can make exceptions. :blushed:


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

mrniceftw said:


> Pineapple juice also works for guys as well


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I taste like peaches and honey. :happy:


If most females taste like that, I'd love to go down on a woman. Then up, then down, then up, and then downnnnnnnn. In and out, left and right. Rinse and repeat.

I'm such a perv, lol.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Damn... I get so turned by the thought of a guy romantically but firmly going down on me :crazy:


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

izzie said:


> Damn... I get so turned by the thought of a guy romantically but firmly going down on me :crazy:


What about being teased before getting to the final destination of pleasure? My ex didn't like when I used to move all over the body missing one spot on purpose to build momentum. Slowly kissing every curve, and pass on by with intentions to come back and start when you are well into the pleasure.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

mrniceftw said:


> What about being teased before getting to the final destination of pleasure? My ex didn't like when I used to move all over the body missing one spot on purpose to build momentum. Slowly kissing every curve, and pass on by with intentions to come back and start when you are well into the pleasure.


That is hot too  I like aggressiveness with a hint of subtle teasing


----------

